# How do you tell your tank's manufacturer?



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Today I filled a 55 gallon tank that had been empty for several months. Less than half an hour later I heard a strange noise from the vicinity of the tank and looked over to see the water in the tank shaking like it does when I bump into the tank. Later I noticed a 5/8" gap in the center of the center brace, it must have snapped after I filled the tank. As this tank is in the living room, I chickened out and drained the tank. I know I can replace the entire upper trim piece, but I don't remember where this particular tank came from. If I use the wrong company's trim, will it make a difference?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes it will, they have Minuit differences in sizes. Ive had those braces crack before, and I just used a 2 part epoxy and a piece of plexiglass. Works great, and waaaaay cheaper then trying to find a replacement. Just lightly sand both the underside of the brace and the plexiglass strip (cut to size) and clamp them together, I let mine set up for twice the recommended time, but I'm over cautious.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, that sounds alot easier.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just noticed that my brace snapped on Friday, the 13th.


----------

